# We are home from Addie's first camping trip



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

I posted a few days ago about going on a family camping trip this weekend. It was my kids (ages 8 and 6), my husband, Addie and me. I was a little worried about how Addie would handle the whole thing but I must say I couldn't have imagined how great it would be. She was absolutely perfect. She hung out with us around the camp fire, slept in the tent with us at night and hiked with us during the day. Yesterday we hiked about 1/2 mile to a series of waterfalls. Each waterfall has a pool at the base of it that you can swim in and there are little fish everywhere. Addie jumped right in and was happy to swim in the freezing water after a tough (up hill) hike. She LOVED it because there were large flat rocks under the water so she could swim to them and walk on them. There were a few other people around and she got lots of attention and compliments. When we got back to the campsite she was so tired she whined to go in the tent and fell asleep in there all by herself  She slept like a rock that night!

Across from us was a playground and every time the kids went to play, she watched them almost constantly. It was really interesting to watch her watching them. I guess she was worried about them?? 

Anyway, I just wanted to brag on my girl. For only 6 months old, she sure is a good pup!!! Here are a few pics from my cell phone. I'll try to post some better ones once we load them on the computer.



















Keeping an eye on her big sis 










One of the waterfall areas









Thanks for looking!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

That's awesome! Great pics, too. So glad all of you had a great time! I camp with three dogs and some trips, it's very tiring. Glad for your first trip success!!!! Here's to many more trips like that. Looks like you had a nice, shaded site, too.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh and both your girls are dolls


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

chelle said:


> That's awesome! Great pics, too. So glad all of you had a great time! I camp with three dogs and some trips, it's very tiring. Glad for your first trip success!!!! Here's to many more trips like that. Looks like you had a nice, shaded site, too.


Thank you! I've never considered myself the camping type, but now I don't know why because I absolutely loved it. This was our first family camping trip and only my third time ever (I'm 28). Only two things could have made it better: an air mattress and a fan  . We did have a very nice shady spot but the first night was still miserably hot. The second night was a lot cooler and there was a nice breeze so it was much much better.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

chelle said:


> Oh and both your girls are dolls


Thank you :wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great photos! What a good girl she is. I love camping but my husband, not so much. His idea of camping is calling room service.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Great photos! What a good girl she is. I love camping but my husband, not so much. His idea of camping is calling room service.




That is how I used to be. I guess I've changed though. It was a great experience for our family and something the kids will definitely remember. I'm hoping we can go back in early fall for a bit cooler weather.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

AddieGirl said:


> That is how I used to be. I guess I've changed though. It was a great experience for our family and something the kids will definitely remember. I'm hoping we can go back in early fall for a bit cooler weather.


Very pretty pup. Only got my wife to go camping once in 44 years (about 42 years ago). Her version of camping is staying in four season air conditioned 'camp'. Always nice to see a family getting out there for the real thing.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Very pretty pup. Only got my wife to go camping once in 44 years (about 42 years ago). Her version of camping is staying in four season air conditioned 'camp'. Always nice to see a family getting out there for the real thing.


I can't blame her, air conditioning is always better...


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Addie is beautiful. I love the pic with your daughter. It is so cool that GSD are truly at home where there people are.... they really are different from other breeds in that regard. My four legged kids like to camp as well.

H


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Silvermoon said:


> Addie is beautiful. I love the pic with your daughter. *It is so cool that GSD are truly at home where there people are.... *they really are different from other breeds in that regard. My four legged kids like to camp as well.
> 
> H


That is SO true and I don't think I really understood that until now. That's exactly why I think she adjusted so well, because we were together.

Thanks!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I grew up camping all the time with my parents, but as an adult I started with a tent... then I realized I had to have a camper. Was too difficult to manage the dogs in a tent. So I got my "starter camper" haha. Then my gf's thought, hmmm... we should do that, too and I successfully got all of them (3 families) to buy campers and we couldn't be happier. We camp a lot and the camper vs the tent is everything. When it's blazing hot, we put the dogs inside until it cools... just so much easier on everyone - dogs and humans  I know some people actually board their dogs when they camp and I don't understand doing that; camping is a GREAT socializing experience.!!


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

chelle said:


> I grew up camping all the time with my parents, but as an adult I started with a tent... then I realized I had to have a camper. Was too difficult to manage the dogs in a tent. So I got my "starter camper" haha. Then my gf's thought, hmmm... we should do that, too and I successfully got all of them (3 families) to buy campers and we couldn't be happier. We camp a lot and the camper vs the tent is everything. When it's blazing hot, we put the dogs inside until it cools... just so much easier on everyone - dogs and humans  I know some people actually board their dogs when they camp and I don't understand doing that; *camping is a GREAT socializing experience.*!!


It really was great for socialization. She got to experience so much in such a short time!


----------

